# كوشات اعراس فخمة



## كلدانية العراق (14 يوليو 2011)

​ 




​ 




​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 


 


 


 


 


 



 


 


 








احبائي منتظره الردود​​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 يوليو 2011)

وااااااااااااااااااو حلوييييييييين اووووووووي
ميرسي بجد ربنا يباركك​


----------



## كلدانية العراق (18 يوليو 2011)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> وااااااااااااااااااو حلوييييييييين اووووووووي
> ميرسي بجد ربنا يباركك​


----------

